
Doing Research on an Idea - robe356
1stmetrics.com is an project I am working on to help startups gauge if they understand their market right. Let me know if i can interview you about the it. Not trying to sell just trying to get more insight.
======
simplecto
OK, I'll bite. Ping me on linkedin and we can chat.

~~~
robe356
Thanks what is your LinkedIn id.

~~~
simplecto
look in my profile here for links. thanks

